# New Beek From Afghanistan



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

Actually I live in Norfolk,VA. I am deployed until Feb. Timing looks good to get back and start a spring hive (or two). Here to learn!


----------



## Dave Warren (May 14, 2012)

First of all, thank you for serving our great nation!
second, welcome, this is my first year, forums have taught me lots on the art of beekeeping.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome BBC!


----------



## bamindy (Apr 14, 2009)

While you are there you might try to get in with one of the PRTs. A few of them are using beekeeping in Kunar Prov to assist the locals in making more money. Just a thought. Google "Afghanistan beekeeping" and you will get a few. I think the OK NG did a big project on this. Locals earned avg of $300/yr and beekeeping suplemented their income by about $100 annually based on honey sales. Doesn't sound like much to us but pretty huge to them.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome to beesource bbrown. Watch your 6.


----------



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

You missed a great opportunity, one of the best to learn from on this forum just returned from 2 years in Kabul.

Thank you for serving, keep your head down.


Don Semple
Overland Park, KS


----------



## machinemaker (Oct 8, 2012)

welcome, I too just got to the forum. My son just left the corp a couple of months ago and used to get deployed to western Afghanistan, made me worry every time. Thanks for your service.
kent


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'll go to Kunar and see what they have go'in. The Navy personnel in the PRTs are all ADCON through me.


----------



## bbrowncods (Oct 10, 2012)

Back home in Norfolk now. Good to be home.


----------



## MtnMama (Feb 20, 2013)

WELCOME HOME! :thumbsup:
It's the perfect time of year to start beekeeping!


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Hey bbrowncods. Good to hear from you. I hope you are home for good.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site and thank you for your service.


----------

